# Antler shaped bow rack



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks nice. I like it.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks good i like it too


----------



## Maineiac (Jul 7, 2009)

very nice:thumbs_up


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

looks good i have one like it but its got holes drilled in the top between the "antlers" to show off arrows i guess


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Good looking wood work.


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

NICE WORK!:thumbs_up


----------



## Postless65 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet :darkbeer:


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

nice, good work


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

couple kids in my woodshop class made those but with a different design


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

I almost didn't click on this thread I thought it would look kinda cheesy. I WAS WRONG well done. :thumbs_up :darkbeer:


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

nice work!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Neatly done....I need an arrow and bow rack in the worse way.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice 6-pointer!


----------

